

Ask HN: Many of you running startups out there using Office 365 email? - dpower

Startups are natural early adopters, and a great way to spread the word about a new product. Trying to figure out if this is a viable route to market for my startup. Hard to know how MS is perceived by startups these days.
======
stumpyfr
I am with office 365 for my startup but I dont understand what you really want
to know about that?

~~~
dpower
Hi Stumpyfr,

Thanks for the reply. Just trying to get an idea of how many startups are
using Office 365.

